# Installing Buck 27000...need advice please!



## McCree (Jan 5, 2012)

Here is what I have...I build a new home and intended on installing direct vent gas fireplaces on the main floor and in the basement.  The gas unit is installed on the main floor but I have decided to install a wood insert in the basement instead.  The two units will be directly above and below eachother.  I have a chimney chase that is 78" wide, 32" deep, and approx. 37'tall from basement floor to peak.  I have a Buck 27000 wood insert I'd like to install in the basement.  I plan to run Class A double or triple wall SS pipe up the chase and out the top.  I'm going to lay block around the back and sides of the chase to eliminate exposure to combustables around the insert itself.  One problem I have is the gas insert on the main floor is directly above where the wood insert will sit.  This will not allow me to run the chimnet from the wood insert straight up the chase.  I have room to route the chimney pipe around the gas unit then back to the center of the chase, is that feesible?  I would have to 45 over, go up about 6', then 45 back to the chase center.  My next question is will a chimney that tall draft ok or will i need a draft fan?  My third and final question is what size chimney pipe should i use, 6" or 8"?  Please give me some advice...I want to do this safe, correct, and with no regrets when it's done.  Thanks!


----------



## mellow (Jan 5, 2012)

Your draft should be fine with 2 45's,  you have a tall enough chimney that you might experience over drafting.

My main piece of advice is if your going to spend all that money on a chimney,  I would upgrade to a newer stove.

If you upgrade to a newer stove most use a 6" pipe,  that buck uses an 8".  You would save a lot in chimney costs to go to a newer stove.


----------



## McCree (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.  The stove actually has a rectangular duct in the top and requires an adapter to change to round.  Is there some reason i can't go from rectangular to 6" rather than 8"?  Also, I've read that the older stoves are better built etc than newer ones.  "They don't make em like they use to"  Is there no truth to that?  My parent have heated with a Buck 27000 for 33 years now and it's been a great stove, not to mention I have considerably less $ in my Buck than I would in a new one.


----------



## mellow (Jan 5, 2012)

You can go from rectangle to 6",  and you would probably be ok considering how tall your chimney is,  but on paper it should be an 8".

Bucks were built like tanks and still are,  newer stoves are just as strong as the older ones,  just with newer efficient technology.

If I was dumping that much into a chimney I would get a newer efficient stove,  like the Buck Model 91 if you want to stick with Buck.

http://www.buckstove.com/wood.html

The amount of wood you will save per year and if the rebates continue it helps the ROI.


----------



## burr (Jan 5, 2012)

McCree said:
			
		

> Thanks for the advice.  The stove actually has a rectangular duct in the top and requires an adapter to change to round.  Is there some reason i can't go from rectangular to 6" rather than 8"?  Also, I've read that the older stoves are better built etc than newer ones.  "They don't make em like they use to"  Is there no truth to that?  My parent have heated with a Buck 27000 for 33 years now and it's been a great stove, not to mention I have considerably less $ in my Buck than I would in a new one.



The transition piece for your Buck, rectangular to round, is 8".  6" is not offered.


----------

